# Feral kittens: "Pip, Squeak and Wilfred"



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Six weeks ago, as we pulled in off the road into out driveway, three little furry bundles scampered into the beech hedge. The next morning we got a better look of three feral kittens which have taken up residence. At this point they were around 8 weeks old according to the SSPCA, so now around 14 weeks. There has been so sign of a mother cat.


[L-R] "Squeak", "Wilfred" (sitting) and "Pip".


"Wilfred"

Originally we wanted to try and re-settle them, but it's unlikely as they are pretty wild, so we have decided to keep them with the support of Moray Cat Protection who supply food and veterinary support. They are going to be neutered during September/October as and when we can trap them.

Getting photos isn't easy as we can't get very close to them. These are from the EF100-400L at the long end and still heavily cropped.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shots and would not know any better unless you told me they were wild.

We had a female next door a few years back she had two litters before we noticed she was feral and where she was hold up.

They were devastating to the bird population the RSPCA rounded them all up for neutering.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

They are stunning? Any chance they could be part Scottish Wildcat?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So cute it hurts


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

neilb62 said:


> They are stunning? Any chance they could be part Scottish Wildcat?


First thing I thought when I saw the pictures.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

neilb62 said:


> They are stunning? Any chance they could be part Scottish Wildcat?


Possibly, but probably quite a long way back. I haven't seen a true Wildcat locally in around 20+ years. Despite being protected they're not doing well across Scotland having been heavily persecuted by gamekeepers and shepherds.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Very cute & good on you for looking after them.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Herewith a few up-date photos of our feral kitten-cats - all taken through the kitchen window with my new Powershot SX280HS, I'm pretty pleased with it. I seldom get a chance to use the DSLRs, but the compact does such a good job.

We're down to two kittens now as the female one has legged it. The remaining two boys were both caught by cage-trap and neutered a couple of weeks ago thanks to support from Moray Cats Protection who also supply us with food.

Those in the know will see that the Scottish Wildcat blood in their ancestry is much more obvious now that they've grown up a bit. They're now approaching six months old.


Squeak (left) & Pip.


Pip


Squeak having a stretch


Squeak (front) and Pip


Pip stretching


Pip has designs on Squeak's supper


Pip looking very Regal


Pip


Hey Pip - what's that on your nose?


Squeak


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing them


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, beautiful cats, good on you for looking after them!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Since they first appeared on 22nd June, I've gone from one who was totally indifferent to cats, to being a cat lover - I really love these little guys, they've given us such fun and we really enjoy looking after them.









Squeak checking to see if his appendages have grown back after his nasty experience a couple of weeks back :lol:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

When you first found them when they were 8 weeks, could you not domesticate them, or did you not want to? Or were you advised against it etc? Just curious, as they look ace, I know I wouldnt be able to resist going up to them and wanting to pick them up, no matter how much they scratched me etc, I just am a total soppy sod with cats! I have 5 of my own, all individual characters, all are great!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

What lovely pussys


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> When you first found them when they were 8 weeks, could you not domesticate them, or did you not want to? Or were you advised against it etc? Just curious, as they look ace, I know I wouldnt be able to resist going up to them and wanting to pick them up, no matter how much they scratched me etc, I just am a total soppy sod with cats! I have 5 of my own, all individual characters, all are great!


I'm a complete novice with cats, but the experts tell me you need to catch ferals before their eyes are open if you have any chance of domesticating them.

I know these two look lovely, but trust me they are professional hissy-spitties with claws like rapiers. When we caught them to have their tiny parts removed, they hissed, spat and all but flew aerobatics in the cage traps. Other than when in the cage trap, we can't get closer than about 10-12 feet from them.

I'd love to be able to get closer to these little guys and to gain their confidence - believe me we're trying, but I just don't know.

What does amaze with is the attitude of our five-year-old ****er Spaniel "Katie-Moagh" - like all ****ers she's a little bit mad, but she has totally accepted the kittens, she doesn't chase them, she just tries to out-stare them and they likewise - no-win situation.

Pip & Squeak are great little guys - they know their names, and come when called - I just wish little Wilfie would come home - maybe one day.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done pal. To the question of domesticating them from small experience you would probably have to get them from a couple of weeks to get them used to humans. The other half helps out with a local lost and found page on Facebook so we have brought home a few sets of mother cats with kittens and kept them in my shed giving them somewhere warm and safe until we can rehome them if possible. As for gaining their trust. Well we have two strays that were born in an old shed in our garden and they have been with us for about 10 years. One would knock you down to get into the house when you open the door and the other you may get to stroke rarely when your feeding her. Again well done.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the latest pics & the up-date. Have they got any shelter now it's getting darker & colder or do they just rought it?. We had a bit of a wild cat at work a few years ago & someone made a small dog type shelter for it with some bedding in & it did start to use it.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, shelter is arranged - we have bought a little wooden house for them which I'm going to insulate with polystyrene foam and straw.










I want to put some sort of wind-proofing curtain over the entrance - any suggestions?


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe make the opening smaller and fit a cat flap. We have one fitted to the cats shed though we do have to keep it tied open as they weren't sure how to use it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I had one of those for my rabbits, the opening isn't that big. Depending where you put it I wouldn't have thought the wind would be too much of a problem :_


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Brian mc21 said:


> Maybe make the opening smaller and fit a cat flap. We have one fitted to the cats shed though we do have to keep it tied open as they weren't sure how to use it.


:wall: Why on earth didn't I think of that, talk about not seeing the wood for the trees


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Only just noticed this thread. 

Lovely things, as for domesticating them, for me it's even better to see them where they were born and how they survive etc I don't think I'd want to domesticate them but just watch them.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I was just curious, seems a shame that it is too late to domesticate them, but you are doing the right thing with the feeding and sorting out a little home for them, they might not be 'friendly' cats in teh traditional sense but I am sure they love what you are doing for them.

As for that cat home, I made one similar for my cats many years ago, and I had it on my front step, the cats loved it, they would fight to get in it, I just lined it with a bit of old carpet, left the opening open, so they could see who was in and not in, last thing you want is one running in and startling the one that could be in there or sometghing, could start WW3 if that happens! But, it was one of the best things I ever done for our cats, they loved it!


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

they look very similar to my norweigan forest cat, markings are exactly the same and the ears are big


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

beautiful kittens :argie: 
nice shots !


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

This morning, SWMBO and I were building the kitten-house when ... ...



















Here is the interior - this in now lined with insulation foam.










I think Pip & Squeak (plus Wilfred if he comes home) will find this Des-res most accommodating.

Apologies for the poor photos, I simply grabbed my phone and used that.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pip likes the cat-house, but so far Squeak hasn't shown any interest.



















Squeak prefers dinner










Sorry about the poor image quality, it's very much a case of grab 'em when you can and usually with whatever's easiest, in this case a Canon Powershot SX280HS.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I love these pictures. Keep em coming.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you have to buy these guys a laser pen, they will love it!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Squeak prefers dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Deniance said:


> Oh my gosh, you have to buy these guys a laser pen, they will love it!


Can you explain please?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pip and Squeak are gradually becoming more tolerant of human company - I can now get to within about 2m of them before they bug-out, I'm hopeful of contact eventually. 

They're also getting quite brave now - we live close to a very active RAF base and they used to scatter every time something flew over, now they don't bat an eyelid. A resident Blackbird is getting very cheeky stealing food from their dishes - Pip almost had him on Saturday - I think it's going to be an ex-Blackbird becomes cat-food very soon.

As with many cats we get regular gory morsels delivered to us.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pip knows there's something in there.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great up-date.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Can you explain please?


...........they look just like a pen but shine a lazer on to the ground,make patterns with it & cats go mad trying to catch it.:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW STEVE. said:


> ...........they look just like a pen but shine a lazer on to the ground,make patterns with it & cats go mad trying to catch it.:thumb:


Ah, got you now - didn't know that.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*BBC - Breeding hope for wildcat kittens at Highland Wildlife Park*

Have a look at the photo in the above article and compare the markings to Pip & Squeak - I'm pretty convinced there is Scottish Wildcat bloody in my two.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

DW58 said:


> *BBC - Breeding hope for wildcat kittens at Highland Wildlife Park*
> 
> Have a look at the photo in the above article and compare the markings to Pip & Squeak - I'm pretty convinced there is Scottish Wildcat bloody in my two.


..........i would say so.:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Our little fellas are confirmed as being Hybrid Scottish Wildcats by the Scottish Wildcat Association.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kitten-cat ballet practise ... ...


----------

